# Adrian Woodard commits to Hampton



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Adrian Woodard commits to Hampton*

Center/forward Burgess selects Cougars (11-7-03).
http://espn.go.com/recruiting/s/2003/1107/1656545.html

_Hampton has a commitment from guard Adrian Woodard of Sanford-Lee County, NC._

TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=655576

_Had 25 points in a regional semifinal win over Fayetteville Jack Britt as a junior. Lefty is athletic, always around the ball and looks to be a capable deep shooter. He's also a very good student._

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=820&sport=basketball&dbyear=03


Adrian Woodard:


----------

